
Perlin: Resource attestation for a trustless cloud made up of idle devices [pdf] - twokei
https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmXNJXNtxFDg5vwBiXuDSUGpfatakock1qJzQkNujzrP37
======
twokei
Halfway through the paper, it describes a new approach to creating trustless,
decentralized cloud computing markets via. cryptographic resource attestation.

To simplify it out, the resource attestation model allows one to bind a
virtual currency to some amount of computational time and resources.

It allows users to securely rent away their smart devices when they're idle to
developers, researchers, startups, and enterprises who really need large
amounts of compute power for cheap prices.

------
Nabil725
This looks fantastic!

